# Nutzung von static Klassen in Applets Problematisch?



## lyrics (26. Jul 2005)

Ich habe ein Applet, welches ein Object wo die Programm Logik hinterlegt ist. In diesem Programm wird eine static Klasse angesprochen, dabei wirft er mir folgende Fehlermeldung

ExceptionInInitializerError

Kann man in Applets nicht mit statischen KLassen arbeiten?????


----------



## Roar (26. Jul 2005)

ähm kurz gesagt: es gibt keine statischen klassen und die idee applets haben andre spracheigenschaften als "normale" appliaktionen ist absurd. in deinem konstruktor oder static initilaisier tritt nur eine exception auf. lies die ganze fehelrmeldung und du weißt welche exception und wo.


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

Die Nutzung von static ist in Applets genauso problematisch/unproblematisch wie in Java-Applikationen.


----------



## lyrics (26. Jul 2005)

hat sich bereits erledigt. der fehler lag woanders.

trotzdem danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

lyrics hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat sich bereits erledigt. der fehler lag woanders.
> 
> trotzdem danke für die schnelle hilfe


In solchen Fällen ist es nett, wenn Du hier mal deinen Fehler und die Lösung erklärst... damit andere die Lösung auch per Suchfunktion hier im Forum finden können.


----------

